# Top 10: Unique Sneakers



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2008)

*Lace-Free Sneakers*
While the typical sneaker comes equipped with laces, this Lacoste slip-on embodies everything but. The Kauri leather sneaker, which comes in various colors, functions like a sneakerâ€”it's made for walking and runningâ€”but offers its user a convenient feature.
$100 at department stores nationwide




*Tiled Footwear*
This Camper Pep sneaker might remind you of bathroom tiles. Regardless, we found its pattern ultra chic and funky. Made for the fashionista who can make any trend work, these sneakers would go perfectly with dark denim and a blazer.
$135 at Camper.com




*Lil' Red Riding Hood Chucks*
Cloaked in red, this little lady will fit just right. The Lil' Red Riding Hood Chuck Taylor All Star, which comes in white or aqua, features a print graphic of the cute character on its canvas.
$52 at Converse retailers nationwide
*



*
*Keds Platforms*
Platform tennis shoes entered the fashion scene in the mid-1990s. They just made a comeback, and are cuter than ever thanks to Keds and Nanette Lepore. The collaboration of the two resulted in hip shoes that offer maximum comfort, as well as style. If taupe's not your flavor, this Nanette Lepore for Keds Wedge Sneaker is available in other colors.
$119.99 at Keds.com




*Reeboks from Scarlett Johansson*
These may look like ordinary sneakers, but what makes them so unique is that they were designed and approved by Scarlett Johansson herself. Scarlett created the Hearts RBK line with the glamour girl who's part tomboy and part retro in mind. It's classic, athletic, modern and feminine.
Prices vary at RBK.com




*Ed Hardy Highrise*
The Ed Hardy Highrise with Laces were made for the romantic with an edge. These canvas sneakers feature the signature Ed Hardy logo, as well as frayed edges at the toungue and collar. If you wear these shoes, don't be surprised if you turn headsâ€”your feet will be a walking mural.
$84 at Zappos.com




*Etnies Slinkies*
These may not look like sneakers, but they have cushioned soles and laces ... So, close enough. The Etnies Slinkie is the must-have shopping shoe of the season. And the best part is, they'll match with skirts.
$50 at Zappos.com




*Camper Buzz*
The fashion buzz of the season: Bright colors are in. To satisfy this hot trend, add Camper's Pelotas to your spring wardrobe. Sport them with jeans and an earth-toned top for the best look.
$185 at Camper.com




*Cherry Creme Hitops*
These Pastry Cherry Creme Hitops look as yummy as they sound. Designed by Vanessa and Angela Simmons, the leather and lace goodness are made for glam girls with a swagger.
$70 at DrJays.com




*Polka Dot Oxfords*
Any pair in the Converse One Star collection will go perfectly with your bermuda shorts. From classic patterns to funky designs (like this cute one with polka dots), you can step out in style _and_ comfort.
$34.99 at Target stores nationwide
*What's your favorite walking shoe?*




Source


----------



## monniej (Apr 3, 2008)

ooooo! too cute. i love the red riding hood all stars! they're adorable. and i must have that high heel ked! just my style!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 3, 2008)

thx for posting... My favorite sneakers are my kitson ones... they make the cutest sneakers. Like chucks on steroids...


----------



## Karren (Apr 3, 2008)

All I ever buy are white Converse All Stars... Ever... Drives my wife crazy when I have 4 or 5 pair in varying degrees of dissrepair... As they age they become the gardening or lawn mowing shoes..

Love the Keds Platforms!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of sneakers. I do have two pair of Converse All-Stars, though.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, I love the Lil' Red Riding Hood Chucks, Etnies Slinkies and Ed Hardy Highrise!!! So cool!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't really like any of those...except the Ed Hardy


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2008)

wow,those ones without laces are kind of creepy, I'm not sure why but they just look creepy, LOL.

I love the colours in that pair of cherry hitops, and the ed hardy logo sneakers, but I'd never wear them..

I liked the green reboks by scarlett, they were cool, and the red riding hood chucks were cute.

I don't know if this makes me old, but basically I like sneakers but I never wear them. If I'm walking around alot, I prefer a ballet flat. If I'm jogging, I'll wear hardcore crosstrainers or running shoes. I don't really have much need for sneakers - I don't have the kind of style that really goes with them



(and all my jeans are pretty much hemmed for heels, LOL)


----------



## Angels_Decay (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not a huge fan of Ed Hardy but I'm digging the Highrise kicks!!! And there afordable too... awesome!


----------



## LovelyLeelah (Apr 4, 2008)

those Little Red Riding Hood Chuck are a force to be reckoned with!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 4, 2008)

Cute! I've been on a real sneaker kick, lately. They look so cute with demin shorts and tanks.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2008)

I gotta find those red riding hood shoes ASAP!!!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 5, 2008)

Some really cute sneakers in their!

hm....


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

love the Ed Hardy sneakers, i would totally wear them.


----------



## Lia (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not a fan of sneakers, but that first one from Lacoste is gorgeous - would suit me well for a day on surgical rotation


----------



## internetchick (Apr 5, 2008)

I love the Lil' Red Riding Hood shoes! I would look silly in them though.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 5, 2008)

I like some of those designs, but I don't think I'd buy a pair of sneekers as I am not in girl mode enough to justify it.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 6, 2008)

I love the red riding hood ones! I'm a little bit obsessed with fairy tales, so that might be part of the reason


----------



## Darla (Apr 6, 2008)

there are some nice ones there


----------



## nanzmck (Apr 7, 2008)

i like the Pastry line, very girly


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 7, 2008)

All of these are too cute but I'm girly I'm not girly enough to wear any of them!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't really care for sneakers, but I guess some of those are kinda cool.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow,those ones without laces are kind of creepy, I'm not sure why but they just look creepy, LOL. The ones without laces kinda weirded me out, too!
I had a pair that looked like those cherry creme pastry ones back in the 80s!


----------

